# Mobile Phone Mounts



## allroader (Mar 21, 2016)

Any suggestions on a mount for a mobile phone in the TT? It would be great to see a picture of a solution.


----------



## JamesTTS (Mar 9, 2016)

Me too! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Kenu Airframe in mine after years of using it in my mk2. http://www.kenu.com/#/products/airframe

Subtle holder that doesn't look out of place in the TT and you'll hardly notice it when there's no phone in the holder. I only use it when I have Waze working on my phone.

The only downside is it obscures one of the vents. I use the one closest to the steering wheel and all I lose is the recirc button so no biggie. Have mine set to auto all the time so never really touch any of the buttons.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I use quad lock, it is ver steady and can be mounted and released with one hand. It can be screen or dash mounted. As above, I only use it for Waze.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I don't use one, but whatever you do, don't use a suction-cup type mount on the surface of the dashboard. I found this when looking around on other forums before joining this one back in December:

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/q5-sq5- ... h-2887559/

It doesn't look like a TT MK3 dash, but the description of the texture sounds spot-on.


----------



## JamesTTS (Mar 9, 2016)

Gren said:


> Kenu Airframe in mine after years of using it in my mk2. http://www.kenu.com/#/products/airframe
> 
> Subtle holder that doesn't look out of place in the TT and you'll hardly notice it when there's no phone in the holder. I only use it when I have Waze working on my phone.
> 
> The only downside is it obscures one of the vents. I use the one closest to the steering wheel and all I lose is the recirc button so no biggie. Have mine set to auto all the time so never really touch any of the buttons.


Thanks for this - looks like the perfect solution as I didn't want to put anything on the windscreen and I'm even more sold after seeing the ad:






:lol:


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

allroader said:


> Any suggestions on a mount for a mobile phone in the TT? It would be great to see a picture of a solution.


If you have a 6 inch smartphone like me, slide open the USB compartment and if you sit your phone landscape corner to corner in the opened space you have a discrete phone holder that's right next to your charging point. The view is sometimes obscured by the gear lever but only when you're in 5th.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Just to reiterate, do not put on your dashboard, this is what happened to me: viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1100017


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

The suggestion for the iPhone 6 Plus in the usb compartment is perfect in landscape and far better than the belkin holder that I bought which is now gone the the man press never to be seen again! Thanks!


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

DOD00 said:


> The suggestion for the iPhone 6 Plus in the usb compartment is perfect in landscape and far better than the belkin holder that I bought which is now gone the the man press never to be seen again! Thanks!


No problem, I reckon other size phones would fit there too. I have a Nexus 6p and it fits there perfectly.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Here is my solution. I wasn`t keen on air vents/dash/windscreen holder. I use a long USB cable for charging, when needed, connected to the centre console. Alternatively, you can put a powerbank in the door compartment. I have also put a piece of black foam under the mount to prevent any scratches. I can post another picture with the phone mounted (Oneplus 2).


----------



## allroader (Mar 21, 2016)

Is this available from an online store?


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes, here`s the link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Andoer®-Po...QK?ie=UTF8&ref_=pe_385721_37038051_TE_3p_dp_1.


----------



## X4CLD (May 8, 2016)

Just got my 1st Audi TT ON Saturday. MK3 1.8 TFSi. I need an iPhone 6 mount so I can use this as a sat nav. I would appreciate your comments on what type of mount is best, Ie vents or windscreen or I'm open to other suggestions too. Thanks


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Can see my DIY phone mount here, its not for everyone but someone might like it  Parts cost £20 from Amazon.

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1282857&p=7024090#p7024090


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

jabiqq said:


> Yes, here`s the link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Andoer®-Po...QK?ie=UTF8&ref_=pe_385721_37038051_TE_3p_dp_1.


I really want this but my phone is 5.7 inches and I can't find one big enough. Any ideas?


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360-Rotation- ... SwubRXGDVT

Bought this last week for £2.99 and it works a treat. Just stuck it to the centre air vent which means i can plug the charger in aswel 8)


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

nice one! I've just ordered one now


----------



## gtime (Mar 19, 2016)

pcullen said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360-Rotation-Universal-Car-Air-Vent-Mount-Holder-Bracket-For-iPhone-6s-6-Samsung-/171946284154?hash=item2808cc147a:g:BJEAAOSwubRXGDVT
> 
> Bought this last week for £2.99 and it works a treat. Just stuck it to the centre air vent which means i can plug the charger in aswel 8)


I got this a few weeks back, they made an error and sent me a white one but turns out they didn't have stock of black


----------



## mwithyman (Feb 6, 2017)

allroader said:


> Any suggestions on a mount for a mobile phone in the TT? It would be great to see a picture of a solution.


I've been searching for ages for a phone mount for my Mk3 TTS and eventually found this product from Clearmount who are based in Canada.

It took about a week to arrive and any questions are rapidly answered by their office. A video is available online to help wit the (relatively simple) installation process. I must say that I'm very pleased with it! Here's the link -

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clearmounts- ... 0284.m3505


----------



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

+1 for the Clearmount, I ordered off their website with delivery to Oz, it wasn't cheap but it's an excellent mount option for the TT


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

I went for the Clearmount,ran the charger cable though the vent so no wires hanging down.


----------

